# building wrap = επικάλυψη κτιρίου (γιγαντοαφίσα)



## kapa18 (Apr 16, 2008)

Από διαφημιστικό έντυπο εκτυπωτή μεγάλου μεγέθους:

Produce outdoor applications, such as outdoor signage and building wraps, at speeds up to 120 m2/hr. 

Αυτά τα building wraps υποθέτω ότι είναι εκείνες οι τεράστιες διαφημιστικές εφαρμογές που καλύπτουν ολόκληρα κτίρια. 
Έχετε υπόψη σας πώς τα λένε αυτά;


----------



## stathis (Apr 16, 2008)

http://bigpicture.net/index.php3?channelnum=2&content=1715&displaynow=yes&openchan=yes

*γιγαντοαφίσα κτιρίου*


----------



## stathis (Apr 16, 2008)

Κι αν έχεις χρόνο και αξίζει τον κόπο (αμφιβάλλω...), πάρε σβάρνα τα sites εταιρειών γραφικών τεχνών και εκτυπώσεων, μήπως βρεις τίποτα. Εγώ πάντως δεν βρήκα κάτι, σε 4-5 που κοίταξα.


----------



## chris (Apr 16, 2008)

Το "διαφημιστικά πανό κάλυψης κτιρίων" είναι πολύ φλύαρο;


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2008)

_Επικάλυψη κτιρίων_ είχα δει στο παρελθόν και διαβάζω σε δύο τουλάχιστον σελίδες, π.χ.
καθώς και εξωτερικές εφαρμογές (επικάλυψη κτιρίων, αεροπανό, πίνακες κλπ) 
http://www.avitron.gr/printing.htm
Σχεδιασμός μακέτας για εντυπωσιακές γιγαντοαφίσες, προβολές και επικαλύψεις.
http://www.tsonakasmg.gr/view.php?artid=2

Ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται και για μη διαφημιστικές επικαλύψεις, όπως η επικάλυψη του Ράιχσταγκ από τον Βούλγαρο καλλιτέχνη Κρίστο όταν άλλαζαν το θόλο του κτιρίου.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 16, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2011)

*Η τέχνη του Κρίστο και της Ζαν-Κλοντ*

Η απορία μου είναι πώς ονομάζουμε στα ελληνικά τα έργα των δύο αυτών καλλιτεχνών. _Περιτυλίξεις_; _Περιτυλίγματα_; Δειλιάζουμε και μένουμε στις _εικαστικές παρεμβάσεις_;











_Ο σχεδιασμός και η εκτέλεση του περιτυλίγματος στο Ράιχσταγκ, στο Βερολίνο (από τον ιστότοπο των καλλιτεχνών)
_


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 5, 2011)

Προσωπικά θα τα θεωρούσα μορφή _installation art_ ή _land art_, που εδώ που τα λέμε δεν γνωρίζω αν έχουν ελληνική απόδοση (κι αν έχουν δεν έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται συχνά).


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ξεχνάς ένα γνωστό φόρουμ, ντοκτέρ.
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=1711#post1711


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2011)

(όσο κι αν είναι από την προδοκτορική εποχή...)

Πάω να τα ενώσω...


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2011)

Το σχετικό απόσπασμα από τον Πάπυρο:

*Κρίστο, Γιαβάτσεφ.* Στις πρώτες μεγάλες δημιουργίες του συγκαταλέγονται τα έργα _Κιβώτια σε προβλήτα_ (Κολωνία. 1961)· _Σιδηρούν Παραπέτασμα - Τοίχος από βαρέλια πετρελαίου_ (Παρίσι, 1962)· και _Διάδρομος βιτρίνας_ (Νέα Υόρκη, 1968). Την τελευταία χρονιά ολοκλήρωσε επίσης μια κρεμαστή 5.600 μέτρα «επικάλυψη αέρος» επάνω από τη Μινεάπολη τής Μινεσότα καθώς και «επικαλύψεις κτηρίων» στη Βέρνη. στο Σικάγο και το Σπολέτο τής Ιταλίας. Στα μνημειώδη μεταγενέστερα έργα του περιλαμβάνονται τα: _Παραπέτασμα Κοιλάδας_ (Ράιφλ Γκαπ, Κολοράντο, 1972)· _Φράχτης που τρέχει_ (Καλιφόρνια, 1976)· και Περικυκλωμένα νησιά (1983) καθώς και το «περιτύλιγμα» ή «πακετάρισμα» τής Πσν Νεφ στο Παρίσι (1985) και τού Ράιχστακ στο Βερολίνο (1995).​
Μεταφράζει το απόσπασμα:

The first larger works included _Dockside Packages_ (1961; Cologne), _Iron Curtain—Wall of Oil Drums_ (1962; Paris), and _Corridor Store Front_ (1968; New York City). In the latter year he also completed a suspended 18,375-foot (5,600-metre) “air package” over Minneapolis, Minn., and “wrapped buildings” in Bern, Chicago, and Spoleto, Italy. His monumental later projects included _Valley Curtain_ (1972; Rifle Gap, Colo.), _Running Fence_ (1976; Marin and Sonoma counties, Calif.), and _Surrounded Islands_ (1983; Biscayne Bay, Fla.). In 1985 in Paris, he wrapped the Pont Neuf (bridge) in beige cloth. In 1991 he created a display of umbrellas in the Japanese and California countrysides. Four years later he wrapped the Reichstag in Berlin in metallic silver fabric.​


----------



## cypriot (Mar 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> _Επικάλυψη κτιρίων_ είχα δει στο παρελθόν και διαβάζω σε δύο τουλάχιστον σελίδες, π.χ.
> καθώς και εξωτερικές εφαρμογές (επικάλυψη κτιρίων, αεροπανό, πίνακες κλπ)
> http://www.avitron.gr/printing.htm
> Σχεδιασμός μακέτας για εντυπωσιακές γιγαντοαφίσες, προβολές και επικαλύψεις.
> ...



*Το σωστό είναι επικάλυψη κτηρίων, το ξέρετε, έτσι;*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2011)

cypriot said:


> *Το σωστό είναι επικάλυψη κτηρίων, το ξέρετε, έτσι;*



Καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες κι από εμένα,

Ένα από τα πράγματα που μαθαίνουμε παθαίνουμε όλοι σιγά σιγά στη Λεξιλογία είναι ότι χάνουμε την απόλυτη βεβαιότητα για πολλά επίμαχα γλωσσικά θέματα, μαθαίνουμε ότι η γλώσσα δεν είναι μόνο άσπρο και μαύρο, αλλά έχει και πολλές σεβαστές αποχρώσεις του γκρίζου, και κατανοούμε ότι πρέπει να πορευόμαστε με περισσότερες αμφιβολίες και λιγότερες βεβαιότητες, να κάνουμε τεκμηριωμένες προσωπικές επιλογές και να προβληματιζόμαστε, να τις συζητάμε ισότιμα όταν είναι βάσιμες, και τελικά να αποδεχόμαστε τις έγκυρες αν και διαφορετικές εναλλακτικές επιλογές των συμφορουμιτών μας.

Η επιλογή *κτήριο/κτίριο* είναι μία από αυτές τις μικρές διαμάχες και θέλει κτγμ υπερβολική αυτοπεποίθηση να πεις το ένα σωστό και το άλλο λάθος, όταν πχ το Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη (ΛΚΝ) το δίνει εδώ με ιώτα:

*κτίριο το* [ktírio] Ο40 : μεγάλο συνήθ. κτίσμα, προορισμένο να καλύψει στεγαστικές ανάγκες (κατοικίας, δουλειάς, ψυχαγωγίας κτλ.): _Tο ~ της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής. Δημόσια κτίρια, στα οποία στεγάζονται δημόσιες υπηρεσίες. Kτίρια γραφείων. Ένα νεοκλασικό ~._
[λόγ. < μσν. κτίριον < *οικτήριον < αρχ. οἰκητήριον `χώρος κατοικίας΄ παρετυμ. κτίζω] ​Αλλά και το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη (ΛΝΕΓ06), το οποίο επιχειρηματολογεί και σε ειδικό πλαίσιο υπέρ της γραφής με -η- αποδέχεται τη γραφή με -ι- ως _«σχολική ορθογραφία»_:
*κτήριο (το)* (σχολ. ορθ. κτίριο) {κτηρί-ου | -ων} κάθε οικοδόμημα, κτίσμα: συντήρηση κτηρίων.
[ΕΤΥΜ. Πιθ. < μτγν. ευ-κτήριον «οίκος προσευχών» (< αρχ. εύχομαι) ή, κατ' άλλη άποψη, < μτγν. οίκητήριον«κατοικία», με αποβολή τού μονοφθογγισμένου αρχικού φωνήεντος και ανομοιωτική συγκοπή τού -η-, < αρχ. οίκω. Ανεξάρτητα από την ορθότητα τής μίας ή τής άλλης άποψης, είναι προφανές ότι η γρ. κτήριο είναι η μόνη ορθή, ενώ η γρ. κτίριο (με -ι-) οφείλεται σε παρετυμολογική σύνδεση με το ρ. κτίζω (που όμως δεν θα ήταν δυνατόν ποτέ να δώσει παράγωγο σε -ριο(ν). Η αναγωγή σε τ. οίκητήριον υποστηρίζεται και από τη χρήση τής λ. στην Κ.E. (Β'Κορινθ. 5, 2: (...) τό οίκητήριον ημών το εξ ουρανού επιποθούντες), όπου η λ. συνδ. με τα ουσ. οικοδομή, οικία τού προηγούμενου εδαφίου].​
Προσωπικά έγραφα _κτίριο_ μία ζωή, έγραψα καμιά δεκαετία _κτήριο_ όταν ο εκδότης μου αποφάσισε να αλλάξει προδιαγραφές και τώρα, που επέστρεψε στο _κτίριο_, το ξαναγράφω με ιώτα. Μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω υπεύθυνα ότι η αναστάτωση αυτή, πέρα από μια μικρή ενόχληση (που φρόντισα να την αναλάβει ο διορθωτής του Word) δεν προκάλεσε κανένα άλλο σημαντικό πρόβλημα στη ζωή μου. 

Και μια τεχνική απορία: Γιατί κάνεις έντονα τα κείμενά σου; Συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε τα έντονα μόνο για να δώσουμε έμφαση σε κάτι. Το να κάνεις έντονο όλο σου το κείμενο είναι σαν να φωνάζεις σε όσους σε διαβάζουν (όχι τόσο όπως αν χρησιμοποιούσες κεφαλαία, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις νομίζω την εικόνα.) Επίσης (όποτε το θυμόμαστε) χρησιμοποιούμε χρώματα για να να υπογραμμίσουμε πράγματα (όπως το βαθύ μπλε για το τσιτάτο) ή να δείξουμε διαθέσεις, όπως π.χ. το πειραχτικό λαδί πιο πάνω ή αυτό εδώ το γκρίζο για πράγματα άσχετα με το περιεχόμενο του νήματος (δες π.χ. μερικές ιδέες εδώ).


----------



## cypriot (Mar 6, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]Και μια τεχνική απορία: Γιατί κάνεις έντονα τα κείμενά σου; Συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε τα έντονα μόνο για να δώσουμε έμφαση σε κάτι. Το να κάνεις έντονο όλο σου το κείμενο είναι σαν να φωνάζεις σε όσους σε διαβάζουν (όχι τόσο όπως αν χρησιμοποιούσες κεφαλαία, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις νομίζω την εικόνα.) Επίσης (όποτε το θυμόμαστε) χρησιμοποιούμε χρώματα για να να υπογραμμίσουμε πράγματα (όπως το βαθύ μπλε για το τσιτάτο) ή να δείξουμε διαθέσεις, όπως π.χ. το πειραχτικό λαδί πιο πάνω ή αυτό εδώ το γκρίζο για πράγματα άσχετα με το περιεχόμενο του νήματος (δες π.χ. μερικές ιδέες εδώ).


 
Με συγχωρείς, δεν πρόσεξα ότι υπάρχει χρωματικός κώδικας ...


----------

